# Just Bought This One



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi from Hong Kong everyone.

Here for my holiday and catching up on watches too!









No major purchases planned this year apart from this Tag Heuer. I've been looking at this one for a long time as a good alternative to a quartz watch.

Measures 38.5mm diameter, preetty slim and very nice bezel action.

Its a quality watch with solid links bracelet, wet suit extension and screw down crown.









Looked at tthe black and silver versions but liked the blue one more.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks great mate...


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

JonW said:


> Looks great mate...


Thanks Jon









BTW, did you email John Lee?

I didn't go for that piece we were chatting about.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I still like the Tags regardless. Bought an Aquaracer this year, auto, guilloche dial


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

hakim said:


> Hi from Hong Kong everyone.
> 
> Here for my holiday and catching up on watches too!
> 
> ...


Very nice, I like the Aquaracer a lot. I'd like a chrono model.

Tag do still make some very nice models and I'd like one in my collection but I as a brand I do think they are very overated by the average Joe in the street.

Did you buy this on ebay? If so which seller did you get it from?

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Dan,

Bought this one from one of the local Tag outlets here in Hong Kong.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great mate...
> ...


Hakim, no I didnt yet... I was gonna do that when Im back from holiday...

I didnt think you had when I saw this... prob for the best - it was a bit pricey perhaps?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice indeed.....I think the first Tag I have seen I actually like







probably because the close resemblence to the SMP blue face I have!

Cracking looking watch that Hakim......enjoy the rest of your holiday too!

Best regards David


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice catch Hakim .... I like Tag ..... Just wish they were bigger )


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

John, the auto version of this model is 41mm diameter unlike this one which is 38.5mm excluding crown. Its actually not small at all.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Another TAG that looks nice, they can do if they want to can't they?...lol. At this rate Brightbling might come out with something easy on the eye.


----------

